# LED Lighting for Reef Tank



## DrewVox (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello all! I'm new to the forum and to the hobby. I am working on my first saltwater tank and I was hoping for some input on LED lighting. I have a 75 gallon corner-flo tank. I've plumbed it out and it's currently cycling with live rock. I want to do a reef tank and I have decided on LED lighting. I'm torn between a pre-fab unit and a DIY kit. I've been looking at some of the kits on RapidLED and it doesn't look like it's that much less expensive to build your own. I really like the AquaIllumination 48" Hydra LED Fixture. Does anyone have any input on going pre-fab versus DIY? Any input on the AquaIllumination? I want to make sure I get the right lighting for my tank size but again I'm new to the hobby. Any advice is appreciated!

Also, any recommendations on protein skimmers for my tank would be appreciated as I'm ready to purchase that as well. I assume I'll need an in-sump skimmer. I want something that will be good for my tank but I'd rather not spend a fortune or go "overkill". Thanks!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Orbit Marine LED Aquarium Light, Saltwater LED | Current-USA

This is the only marine light I know of. Of course there are more out there but this one is cool. I have no experience with marine, so check the specs, you know what you are looking for.


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

I have been using this one on my 60 cube for 8 months now.....I like it!

Evergrow Dimmable Full Spectrum D120 120W LED Light for Reef Saltwater Aquarium | eBay


----------



## jacksparly (Feb 4, 2014)

How to reef tank using LED light..??


----------

